# WTF Check this out!!!



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

I don't care if it did come out of a Lambo, it's still not worth it!!!!

Lamborghini Countach 1988 5 OE Alpine Radio 7284L Extremely RARE | eBay


----------



## dallasneon (Nov 3, 2005)

Good God!

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## vulgamore89 (Oct 27, 2013)

Yeah that's pretty ridiculous


----------



## gumbeelee (Jan 3, 2011)

ryanr7386 said:


> I don't care if it did come out of a Lambo, it's still not worth it!!!!
> 
> Lamborghini Countach 1988 5 OE Alpine Radio 7284L Extremely RARE | eBay


I don't give a **** it came out of a lambo and hell it might be worth that much... I wouldn't give $25 bux let alone $2500...F'ing crazy!!


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

gumbeelee said:


> I don't give a **** it came out of a lambo and hell it might be worth that much... I wouldn't give $25 bux let alone $2500...F'ing crazy!!


3 offers already.
Wonder what they were.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## gumbeelee (Jan 3, 2011)

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> 3 offers already.
> Wonder what they were.
> 
> 
> ...


When it comes to some of the idiots that are on ebay they probably offered close to $2500...it will probably end up being purchased for $2500, it won't surprise me at all if it does


----------



## REGULARCAB (Sep 26, 2013)

There is some guy out there with that lambo missing that exact piece and I'm sure he is willing to pay every cent of asking price


----------



## gumbeelee (Jan 3, 2011)

REGULARCAB said:


> There is some guy out there with that lambo missing that exact piece and I'm sure he is willing to pay every cent of asking price


Your probably right..and they are others out there on ebay looking at it saying, "man that stereo came out of a classic lambo man, u know it probably sounds like tha shiz'nit..i believe i will purchase it and get rid of my '84 caddy stereo, then i can say i got me a stereo from a lambo to go along with my gator suit and pimped out gucci shoes"


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

holy ****.. we have one of those laying around the shop


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

come to think of it, i think theres more than one in the attic


----------



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

SkizeR said:


> holy ****.. we have one of those laying around the shop


Now don't get any bright ideas now!


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

ryanr7386 said:


> Now don't get any bright ideas now!


i havent worked there in a while. but i was there yesterday helping out. my boss took it out of the LM002 that we did a full resto on and its been sitting on his desk since since he thinks its worth so much (i guess it is).. me and the other guys told him it wasnt worth much


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

Wonder if my sisters neighbor needs this for his? Then again I've only seen it off their lift maybe twice


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> 3 offers already.
> Wonder what they were.
> 
> 
> ...


He got 0.99c from me ! lolzz


----------



## gumbeelee (Jan 3, 2011)

SkizeR said:


> come to think of it, i think theres more than one in the attic


I think i have a couple in the basement..


----------



## Craig (Jun 25, 2014)

Pretty sure my buddy has almost the exact same headunit in his '88 Subaru Justy. Okay, well it's obviously a different model, but it's still old and pretty cool!

Check it out: http://i.imgur.com/0ah36YT.jpg


----------



## CRUNK (May 9, 2013)

people just don't understand vintage, well worth it if you need it or if you collect rare items. we use to pay 2k + for Sq head units in those days


----------



## theoldguy (Nov 17, 2009)

lets all put offers on it. complete low balls


----------



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

theoldguy said:


> lets all put offers on it. complete low balls


Sounds like a plan, Headed there now!!


----------



## SexualChocolate (May 27, 2014)

this is the ebay trend...

SO sick of ebay. 
Makes me sick..

If the things is worth that, let people BID!


----------



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

I just did a $5 offer. Got rejected...


----------



## theoldguy (Nov 17, 2009)

I also offered $5 with a note saying that you can buy an entire vehicle for the price he is asking.


----------



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

Ya, I offer $20 last night and was rejected as well. IMO,that deck isn't worth more than about $75. Hell, it doesn't even have the HLTAC head! You would have thought that Lamborghini would have at least stuck a deck in there that had Alpines HLTAC tape mechanism.


----------



## hurrication (Dec 19, 2011)

This is because of ebay's new free listing business plan. There is no listing fee structure like there has been in the past, so sellers can essentially list things for as high of a price as they want and for as long as they want. Even if it takes him 8 months to find a buyer who will pay that, it won't cost him anything for listing it. Back on the original ebay, that auction with that starting price would cost a couple hundred dollars or more just to list.


----------



## ilikepinktacos (Jun 14, 2013)

It's strange, I've been looking for a Alpine pullout tape deck for a while. It seems when I started looking on ebay , they were $25-$50. Now I'm seeing $150 and up. Same with some other old school stuff I'm looking for.


----------



## ATOMICTECH62 (Jan 24, 2009)

I sent him a $20 offer also.
I had that same deck in a 74 Hornet and loved it.I had to cut the dash to make it fit since it was a DIN.The one I had didnt have the L in the model number.
I guess that "L" printed on it makes it worth a lot more because I gave like $80 for it in 89.


----------



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

ATOMICTECH62 said:


> I sent him a $20 offer also.
> I had that same deck in a 74 Hornet and loved it.I had to cut the dash to make it fit since it was a DIN.The one I had didnt have the L in the model number.
> I guess that "L" printed on it makes it worth a lot more because I gave like $80 for it in 89.


The "L" is just a disignation that it was meant for the European Market, like the 7909L was.


----------



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

hurrication said:


> This is because of ebay's new free listing business plan. There is no listing fee structure like there has been in the past, so sellers can essentially list things for as high of a price as they want and for as long as they want. Even if it takes him 8 months to find a buyer who will pay that, it won't cost him anything for listing it. Back on the original ebay, that auction with that starting price would cost a couple hundred dollars or more just to list.


I disagree on this one, I think the guy just don't have a Fukin clue what it's actually worth! Guy probably has so much money he hasn't a clue!


----------



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

Heads up guys! Only 11 1/2 Hours left on this Auction! Don't let it get away!  After all it's only $25.00 bucks, Ohh, edit, $2500.00


----------



## Rodek (Aug 19, 2006)

I've got a Kenwood Excelon HU in my vintage 911 right now. Should I list it on ebay for a ridiculous price too? LOL!!! :laugh:


----------



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

Rodek said:


> I've got a Kenwood Excelon HU in my vintage 911 right now. Should I list it on ebay for a ridiculous price too? LOL!!! :laugh:


Not unless you want to be the next "Featured Thread"


----------



## Rodek (Aug 19, 2006)

ryanr7386 said:


> Not unless you want to be the next "Featured Thread"


Ha! Thanks for the good laugh this morning.


----------



## Negolien (May 17, 2010)

Depends if it's a stock part specific to that vehicle yes people would pay a lot to keep their car stock. I know a lot of people that have nice relic cars that pay stupid prices for stock parts but that's because it keeps the price of their vehicle up. Put some 2001 Pioneer head unit in an AC cobra see how much the price drops.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

Negolien said:


> Put some 2001 Pioneer head unit in an AC cobra see how much the price drops.


What original Cobra are you in that actually has a radio? 

That is one car, I don't think I would ever consider install a stereo in. The dime a dozen kit cars? Maybe.


----------



## Negolien (May 17, 2010)

rton20s said:


> What original Cobra are you in that actually has a radio?
> 
> That is one car, I don't think I would ever consider install a stereo in. The dime a dozen kit cars? Maybe.


That was the whole point of the post tard oke:


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

Negolien said:


> That was the whole point of the post tard oke:


By listing a date or "era" for the equipment installed in the car, it implied that the car would have come with something installed as original equipment.


----------



## Negolien (May 17, 2010)

rton20s said:


> By listing a date or "era" for the equipment installed in the car, it implied that the car would have come with something installed as original equipment.


"Put some 2001 Pioneer head unit in an AC cobra see how much the price drops." Doh... if that's how you want to read it. " :laugh:


----------



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

Oh come on now, can't we all just get along?


----------



## Jimi77 (Jul 4, 2005)

ryanr7386 said:


> I don't care if it did come out of a Lambo, it's still not worth it!!!!
> 
> Lamborghini Countach 1988 5 OE Alpine Radio 7284L Extremely RARE | eBay


LOL - I had an old Alpine Deck like that, I think it was even a higher end model (had a subwoofer output). Either way that deck is long gone and I can't remember if I even got a dime for it. 

Maybe he'll come across somebody who needs one for their Lambo and will be willing to pay for original gear. Otherwise it's pretty worthless. :surprised:


----------



## ATOMICTECH62 (Jan 24, 2009)

Usually after someone puts a listing like this there is flood of copy cat listings.

As soon as I showed this thread to the guys at a shop I work for they all scrambled to dig through 30 years of old dusty stuff thats been stored away in the basement,stock rooms,garage,offices,behind display boards and the attic.

It reminded me of the Cheers episode were Robin Colcord hid the money belt.


----------



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

ATOMICTECH62 said:


> Usually after someone puts a listing like this there is flood of copy cat listings.
> 
> That's funny as hell but you are absolutly right! It's amazing how many listings pop up with similar "I Hit the Jackpot" prices.


----------



## impulse (Jul 5, 2014)

Looks very similar to the Alpine deck i used to have. Wish I could find the link to some 12 inch sub that I saw that was like $6k I think. I don't think it was even on Ebay.


----------



## troubleshootn (Jul 28, 2014)

I offered a $1 and a Kicker Comp 10....sadly I was declined


----------

